#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Solução dos problemas APC 5A-90

## NorteTelecom

Boa noite venho aqui abrir esse tópico para ajudar algumas pessoas que estão sofrendo com problemas de Ping Alto, queda de sinal, perda de potência, travamento, entre outros problemas apresentados pela mesma

----------


## sacnetcom

> Boa noite venho aqui abrir esse tópico para ajudar algumas pessoas que estão sofrendo com problemas de Ping Alto, queda de sinal, perda de potência, travamento, entre outros problemas apresentados pela mesma


Bom dia,
atualiza o firmware para nova versão

----------


## NorteTelecom

> Bom dia,
> atualiza o firmware para nova versão


Da pra resolver o problema de vazamento traseiro e lateral blindando com chapas internamente, fica muito bom

----------


## lojaimpactus

como?

----------


## pazini

Bom dia coloquei uma APC 5A 90 no lugar de uma APC 5M 90 com 30 clientes conectados já faz uns 10 dias, posso afirmar que não esta 100%, por exemplo ela trabalha 1 a 2 dias normalmente mas depois disso os clientes começar a reclamar que esta sem internet, reiniciando a APC os clientes voltam normalmente e funciona tudo ok, percebi que a cada 1 dia no máximo 2 dias temos que reiniciar para não ter reclamações.
APC 5A 90 com firmware 7.61-163873.Intelbr e wom 5000, 5000 mimo e wom 5a mimo com firmware 8.4

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom dia coloquei uma APC 5A 90 no lugar de uma APC 5M 90 com 30 clientes conectados já faz uns 10 dias, posso afirmar que não esta 100%, por exemplo ela trabalha 1 a 2 dias normalmente mas depois disso os clientes começar a reclamar que esta sem internet, reiniciando a APC os clientes voltam normalmente e funciona tudo ok, percebi que a cada 1 dia no máximo 2 dias temos que reiniciar para não ter reclamações.
> APC 5A 90 com firmware 7.61-163873.Intelbr e wom 5000, 5000 mimo e wom 5a mimo com firmware 8.4


Olá pazini,

Por gentileza nos informe um telefone de contato e o melhor horário para ligarmos, assim podemos acompanhar melhor seu caso.

----------


## pazini

> Olá pazini,
> 
> Por gentileza nos informe um telefone de contato e o melhor horário para ligarmos, assim podemos acompanhar melhor seu caso.


43-999316748 / posso atender as 13:00 hoje

----------


## NorteTelecom

> como?


É feito com inox e papel alumínio

----------


## pazini

Bom dia galera bom realmente APC 5A 90 IPoll 3 esta instável com antenas Wom 5000 mimo e siso, com Wom 5a mimo parece estar estável, mas como uso os 3 modelos e com essa instabilidade hoje mudei a APC 5A 90 para Access Point (auto WDS) para testar, lembrando que tenho o mesmo cenário com APC 5M90+ e não tenho nenhum problema. Vou testar e depois posto o resultado para ver se para as reclamações.

----------


## NorteTelecom

> Bom dia galera bom realmente APC 5A 90 IPoll 3 esta instável com antenas Wom 5000 mimo e siso, com Wom 5a mimo parece estar estável, mas como uso os 3 modelos e com essa instabilidade hoje mudei a APC 5A 90 para Access Point (auto WDS) para testar, lembrando que tenho o mesmo cenário com APC 5M90+ e não tenho nenhum problema. Vou testar e depois posto o resultado para ver se para as reclamações.


E só você isolar esses painéis com papel alumínio e inox por dentro, se quiser mais detalhes me chama aí que te explico o jeito certo

----------


## meyknho

> E só você isolar esses painéis com papel alumínio e inox por dentro, se quiser mais detalhes me chama aí que te explico o jeito certo


Boa Tarde, poderia exemplificar o procedimento com imagens?

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NorteTelecom

Não tenho fotos, pra semana vou montar o processo e te mando

----------

